# Follow-up appointment and waiting for next cycle x



## Slips1010 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to put my feelings into writing and maybe able to help others too.

We had our second failed IVF cycle in May of this year. I do only have a 5% chance of this working as I have grade 4 endometriosis and i only get a few eggs during treatment.

At the follow up appointment yesterday they did say that we do not have much hope and that it really is a 5% chance that this will ever work for my husband and I, (in my opinion I have a 5% chance and it isn't zero yet)!

This last failed cycle i bleed 5 days before OTD after a 2 day transfer and I was told that i might need to have stronger progesterone hormones, next time they will try the injection on instead of the gel.

I also have to go for a scan next week to look for cysts and polops as I am experiencing lot of pain in my right ovary again (and this ovary they couldn't get any eggs from as it was unreachable and was surrounded by lots of blood vessels which potentially could have caused me a lot of danger if they had burst one)

I was due to start again in November but BARTS have said that they are full and cant see me until January. We are supposed to be treated every 6 months, but again it will be a 8/9 month wait (like the last one).

It is so terribly hard just waiting all the time, always knowing that your chances are so low. I just wish I could wave a magic wand and see into the future, to know if I will ever hold my own baby - I feel the need to know if this will all be worth it 

In the mean time as this will be my last free NHS treatment i am going to continue with Acupuncture, reflexology & do a gluten free diet. I was thinking of trying DHEA supplements but am a little worried about this in case it affects the treatment??

thank you for reading and good luck to all of you ladies 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi potterlou, sorry to hear about your failed cycles, it's so hard when it doesn't work.

I know what you mean about waiting, it feels like our lives are on hold while we wait for one thing or another, an appointment, a test result, our next treatment, our babies! 

If your treatment is on the nhs, then I say give it a go! There is no reason not to, and no reason why you won't be the 5% that it works for. Give it your best shot, so you know you tried your best and are not left wondering if only I'd tried.

Maybe ask your clinic about the dhea? I'm thinking on trying it too but plan to ask at my review about it.

Good luck with your scan next week, hope they can fix whatever is wrong. Xx


----------

